# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Tents - 2 man - lightweight - compact - TOP Quality

## Sarvo

Interested in feedback on what you experts out there recommend as the best for lightweight Tents
What you would take into Fiordland or West Coast and feel comfortable and secure of dryness/stability etc.

Want 

Low weight
Strength
Easy quick assembly
Insect proof
Water proof 
Withstand rough conditions Re wind/rain

----------


## stug

Macpac Olympus is the best tent out there, but it is heavy (3-4kg). The newer lighter tents like MSR NX series are a lot lighter (half the weight or less) but are not as sturdy, you need to be careful picking a campsite out of the wind if high winds are forecast.

----------


## Munsey

Macpac minaret is a good tent , agree with stug ,olympus is a wicked tent

----------


## R93

Fly in trips I take the olympus and have a wee exped mira for walk in.

Have had no issues with either. The mac pack olympus is an awesome tent. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## longrange308

> Macpac minaret is a good tent , agree with stug ,olympus is a wicked tent


Iv tryed the minaret yes it’s light but if you have 2 hunters with gear there’s not enough room to keep your gear from weather and keas
Hubba hubba or its copy’s has 2 areas to store gear
Also not that much more weight

----------


## Paddy79

My MSR Access2 tent has served me well. 4 season tent approx 2kg. not hard to put up/take down

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

If you want quality then look at the likes of Big Agnes, Terra Nova, Hilleberg

----------


## gadgetman

Top priority for me is to be able to pitch the fly first, or even better the fly and inner connected. Anything that is pitched inner first then the fly has been terrible in wet cold conditions. There are always trade-offs between weight/size/strength. It is a matter of picking what best suits you, with your mode of transport, with your destinations. I have a selection and pick the best for the job at hand.

----------


## Sarvo

Cheers guys
Some Brands I never heard of  "Big Agnes+Hilleberg"  for example

Was a huge Macpac fan b4 they went offshore - I imagine the up top end still passes the Q test ??

I was leaning towards the MSR Hubba 2 man - for weight and compactness and undercover storage etc 
 @gadgetman - can you elaborate on what you mean Re "able to pitch the fly first, or even better the fly and inner connected"  please

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Cheers guys
> Some Brands I never heard of  "Big Agnes+Hilleberg"  for example
> 
> Was a huge Macpac fan b4 they went offshore - I imagine the up top end still passes the Q test ??
> 
> I was leaning towards the MSR Hubba 2 man - for weight and compactness and undercover storage etc 
>  @gadgetman - can you elaborate on what you mean Re "able to pitch the fly first, or even better the fly and inner connected"  please


A lot of tents you can pitch the outer first so you can keep the inner dry and set it up once the outer is done, also good for quick and light trips where you can leave the inner behind fullstop and just camp under the outer.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

@Sarvo I have seen a few MSR Hubba/Hubba Hubba tents get wrecked real easy in a bit of wind on the tops, and heard of quite a few more. How light do you think is acceptable?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

If price is a limiting factor, the Salewa Micra 2 is a great tent for the money, I have had one about 6 years now and used to use it for all my trips but now use it only for fly in stuff as it's a bit heavier than my main tent, absolutely bombproof, really good stitching and components, they weigh around 2.2kg, have had MSR users crammed inside with me twice after their tents were flattened on the tops and the wee Salewa took it all in it's stride no worries. I use a Terra Nova Solar competition as my main tent now it's really only a 1 person tent but I can fit my pack and boots etc in the vestibule, it weighs 1kg ready to go and less if I leave the inner behind, has taken on a few good storms on the tops too and comes out the other side no worries.

----------


## Sarvo

> @Sarvo I have seen a few MSR Hubba/Hubba Hubba tents get wrecked real easy in a bit of wind on the tops, and heard of quite a few more. How light do you think is acceptable?


Cheers Ryan
Preff less than 3 - circa 2Kg better
Understand the pitching method now - makes sense for sure and to be able to use just fly in some circumstance be perfect.

----------


## 7x64

Hilleberg are probably the last word in tents, awesome gear, but pricy. 

Salewa are good for the money, but my walk in tent is a Vaude power lizard. Weighs nothing, and pretty strong as long as you pitch it right, they’re a little finicky until you get use to them. The 1.5 is great for one person, but they make a 2ish model as well.

----------


## Sarvo

> Hilleberg are probably the last word in tents, awesome gear, but pricy. 
> 
> Salewa are good for the money, but my walk in tent is a Vaude power lizard. Weighs nothing, and pretty strong as long as you pitch it right, they’re a little finicky until you get use to them. The 1.5 is great for one person, but they make a 2ish model as well.


Like the look of the Vaude Tents

----------


## Savage1

A guy at work that spend a lot of time in the hills raves about these:

https://www.sixmoondesigns.com/collections/tents

----------


## Kudu

> Cheers guys
> Some Brands I never heard of  "Big Agnes+Hilleberg"  for example
> 
> Was a huge Macpac fan b4 they went offshore - I imagine the up top end still passes the Q test ??
> 
> I was leaning towards the MSR Hubba 2 man - for weight and compactness and undercover storage etc 
>  @gadgetman - can you elaborate on what you mean Re "able to pitch the fly first, or even better the fly and inner connected"  please


I went from a MSR to a "Big Agnes" Fly Creek tent and I love it. Light, strong and has heaps of good features.

----------


## hotsoup

Kuiu Mountain Star

----------


## Nibblet

> Kuiu Mountain Star


Did you go with carbon poles and have you used it much yet?

----------


## hotsoup

> Did you go with carbon poles and have you used it much yet?


Went with carbon poles, once set up it is very rigid and sturdy. I have used it about 6 or 7 times. Haven't been in any serious weather yet.

I really like the exterior sections to the tent, makes it ideal for a 2 person as each guy can have one side of the tent to himself to store gear / boots / rifle.

Pretty quick to setup and ultra light. A few little handy pockets on the inside too which is helpful. I'm happy with my purchase, I think it would go well in serious weather.

----------


## Sarvo

> Went with carbon poles, once set up it is very rigid and sturdy. I have used it about 6 or 7 times. Haven't been in any serious weather yet.
> 
> I really like the exterior sections to the tent, makes it ideal for a 2 person as each guy can have one side of the tent to himself to store gear / boots / rifle.
> 
> Pretty quick to setup and ultra light. A few little handy pockets on the inside too which is helpful. I'm happy with my purchase, I think it would go well in serious weather.


Hi
can I ask price you paid please
cheers
Peter

----------


## Nibblet

> Went with carbon poles, once set up it is very rigid and sturdy. I have used it about 6 or 7 times. Haven't been in any serious weather yet.
> 
> I really like the exterior sections to the tent, makes it ideal for a 2 person as each guy can have one side of the tent to himself to store gear / boots / rifle.
> 
> Pretty quick to setup and ultra light. A few little handy pockets on the inside too which is helpful. I'm happy with my purchase, I think it would go well in serious weather.


Yeah they're pretty good little units. 
And nice and light

----------


## Cliff

> My MSR Access2 tent has served me well. 4 season tent approx 2kg. not hard to put up/take down


+1 on the MSR Access 2, take a look at the pole design in particular https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcYYsBlfG1U[/URL]


MSR Hubba range are great tents, but very lightweight construction and not suited to use on the tops.

----------


## hotsoup

> Hi
> can I ask price you paid please
> cheers
> Peter


I can't remember really, about $650. Give or take

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah you won't really find much in the way of deals for one. Generally max of 15% off but that rarely happens

----------


## hotsoup

I'd also consider the Kuiu Shelter, just had a look. Seem's like a pretty good ultra light piece of kit. 800ish grams including pegs. Doesn't include floor though. $300USD. Our exchange rate is pretty good at the moment too.

My mountain star is 1.4KG including pegs. It would hold up better in shitty situations though.

----------


## savage270

https://youtu.be/5NpyBTinN5U

Crap vid but you get the idea, was my mates , brand new bought for the tahr ballot last year. I dont think id buy one.

----------


## Sarvo

> https://youtu.be/5NpyBTinN5U
> 
> Crap vid but you get the idea, was my mates , brand new bought for the tahr ballot last year. I dont think id buy one.


Which Tent ??

----------


## Danny

> A guy at work that spend a lot of time in the hills raves about these:
> 
> https://www.sixmoondesigns.com/collections/tents


Mmm nice aye?

----------


## Danny

> Did you go with carbon poles and have you used it much yet?


Was about to ask you the same thing @Nibblet?

----------


## savage270

> Which Tent ??


msr elixir 2

----------


## Cliff

Bought in NZ or imported? Quite a few knock offs floating around the web. If bought in NZ then send it back to be assessed. Could be a pu coating failure.

----------


## savage270

Bought in NZ , was a replacement for a previous brand new leaky one.

----------

